# First time hgh use



## hard work (Mar 26, 2013)

I just ordered 600 iu of hyge hgh going to take it for six months to a year had a few guestions my stats are posted on the thread titled help with cycle  do I pin Ed or five on two off  should I run slim with it I'm going to start June 1st can I still run my winter cycle with it going to start with three iu at first any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 26, 2013)

Please watch what forum you are posting your threads in. I have moved this one to the proper forum.


----------



## hard work (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry I'm rarely new at posting


----------



## FordFan (Mar 26, 2013)

If you want to do it right, pin ed. I like to take it once I wake up.


----------



## hard work (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## nosnmiveins (Mar 26, 2013)

I've tried many different ways. 5iu m-f, 5iu ed, 10iu m-f, and 10iu m/w/f.

Honestly I liked 10iu m/w/f the most. Of course for you being new to HGH, slowly increase your dose over time. I would not suggest going straight into 10iu


----------



## hard work (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the advice


----------

